
What is a particle collider? - tokyoSurfer
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/05/wtf-is-a-particle-collider/
======
moomin
"Effectively twice the speed of light"

 _sigh_

I wish people wouldn't use the word relativistic when they clearly don't know
what it means.

